# Palos Verde Blues at Moorpark College, Calif



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

The following video has a lot of very good information about raising an indangered species.
Very scientific!
http://gallery.venturacountystar.com/video.cfm?VideoID=301
Regards,
Ernie Lucas Apiaries


----------

